# Repairing damaged jpegs?



## JClishe (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a tool that will open or repair jpegs? I have a few old photos that won't open.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 19, 2011)

All i can think of is to go into the file options and make sure its .jpg extension is correct.


----------



## Heitz (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you try opening with several different programs?  Sometimes one program will hiccup with a corrupted jpeg while another will still open it.


----------



## JClishe (Dec 19, 2011)

Heitz said:


> Did you try opening with several different programs? Sometimes one program will hiccup with a corrupted jpeg while another will still open it.



Yeah I tried 5 or 6 different programs, none would open it.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 19, 2011)

Try a card-recovery program.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

Let the Memory Card Recovery Software Company Spamming Contest begin!


----------



## Kolander (Sep 28, 2012)

It happens sometimes, even with _new _pics. Did you try with Photoshop?


----------

